# Contador de 0 a 15 con Flip flop D



## ale_cm

Alguien sabe como hacer un contador de 0 al 15 usando FF D


----------



## nemesaiko

BUENO AMIGO AQUI DISEÑE EL CIRUITO UN Contador de 0 a 15 con Flip flop D el circuito esta hecho en CircuitMaker2000 tambien dejo una imagen lo que no estaba seguro es si lo querias asincrono o sincrono, el diagrama q diseñe es netamente sincrono ,saludos 

LIMA-PERU


----------



## ale_cm

Gracias por el circuito
una pregunta
me han dicho q hay un circuito el 74193
q hace la funcion de contador de 0 a 15???
sabes como se usa


----------



## nemesaiko

claro el 74193 es un contador ascendente y descendente incluye tambien entradas prefijables tiene una salida de acarreo para aumentar el numero de conteo de bits


----------



## elenitak

disculpa podrias explicarme como se hace este tipo de  contadores. realmente necesito alguien q me explique paso a paso..... cualquier ayuda se agradece


----------



## Chico3001

Y pregunteme yo.... Por que no usan el buscador???

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/hacer-contador-2088/


----------



## Dextor

Si quieres entender mejor los contadores, sería me jor que leas el libro "Fundamentos de sistemas digiales" Del autor Floyd, sale muy bien explicado.


----------



## g.corallo

yo hise uno que cuenta asta 10


----------



## Erbian

interesante ahora yo debo de hacer uno pero que cuente hasta 12 con flip flops tipo D que son directos se podria decir jajaja


----------



## MENTExxFRIA

oye g.corallo con que programa lo hiciste???


----------



## g.corallo

mira el contador es de 0a10 esta en formato livewire igual adjunto en bmp.

saludos.


----------



## juancho146

nooooo el tio que respondio primero hizo un contador sincrono ami me piden uno asincrono tipo de conteo hasta el 15 con mapA DE  karnaught ecuaciones tabla de verdad la verdad ya lo hize no se si estara bien pero ala hora de simularlo no pasa naa mi simu es workbech alguien me podria dar algunos tips para poner a contar ami flip flop  me quedan 3 dias ..... la verdad ya no tengo ideas


----------



## g.corallo

cuidado con la ortografia


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola juancho146

Un contador de 0 a 15 con FLIP FLOPS tipo D lo puedes hacer agregando 4 FLIP FLOPS tipo D a Tu WORKBECH.

Colocalos Horizontalmente.

En el de Tu izquierda aplica el Pulso de reloj.
la Q Negada conectala a su D.
La Q de este Conectala a la entrada de reloj del Siguiente FF tipo D.

Asi sucesivamente hasta el cuarto FF.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## demogar

Hola chicos.

MrCarlos traté haciéndo lo que decías y realmente no me funcionó. Intenté utilizando el mismo Clock para todos y haciéndo que la entrada Q de uno fuera la entrada D del otro pero igualmente no me funciono (cuenta 001 011 111).

Realmente he tratado y no logro comprender a profundidad esto. Cualquier ayuda que me ayude a entenderlo será bien agradecida.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola demogar

Es extraño que no te funcione.
Por otra parte, Las Q's No son entradas sino salidas.
verifica tus conecciones con respecto al dibujo adjunto

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: Si requieres que las Q's sean verdaderas cuando son altas (1) usa un Inversor en cada una.


----------



## demogar

Muchas gracias por la ayuda MrCarlos. Ya medio que voy entendiendo el asunto. Algo que no me queda claro es como hacer para que la cuenta se reinicie por ejemplo en 101


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola demogar
Es relativamente sencillo hacer que un contador reinicie en algo diferente de 000.
si el valor que das e 101 = Q1=1, Q2=0 y Q3=1 debes detectar por medio de una compuerta cuando Q1=1, Q2=1 y Q3=0 = 110 y la salida de la compuerta a la entrada Crear de todos los Flip Flops.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## victor fuentes

aguien que ponga como va conectado el contador y que material se necesita,gracias!!


----------



## dunkelheit

para eso tienes q hacer un reset asincronico ... usas una compuarta nand  de 3 entrada y digamos para tu ejemplo 101 debia ser  s2 noS1 S0  y asi deberia salir 1 y cargarlo al reset o sino un and y deberia salir 0 , dependiendo del chip q tengas y como se activa tu reset.

saludos


----------



## checotlv

hola soy nuevo en este foro .... alguien maneja el proteus ...??  necesito el contador  0-15 con flip flop D implementado.. si alguien  lo tuviera o q*UE* me explique... gracias.


----------



## lubeck

Hola checotlv
Ve este link
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-0-15-flip-flop-d-5385/#post209269

copialo en proteus y lo subes...

si no le entiendes te ayudo....


----------



## checotlv

pero esta en otro programa q no lo lee el proteus no tendras  uno resuelto pa comparar con mi simulacion algo no me funcionaa :S gracias...


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola checotlv

Y qué será ese algo que no te funciona en tu simulacion ?
Podrías dar más detalles?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tutacloro

saludos....pues tengo que hacer un juego de luces secuenciales pero el contador lo tengo que hacer yo mismo con flip flops...y pues no entiendo mucho de eso...por cierto el juego de luces debe hacer por lo menos tres efectos....no quiero que me digan como hacer cada efecto si no que me ayuden con los flip flops...gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola tutacloro

Y con qué tipo de Flip-Flop’s pretendes hacer tu juego de luces secuenciales ?
Se pueden hacer con componentes discretos: transistores, resistencias, capacitores y tal vez diodos.
Con compuertas lógicas.
Con circuitos integrados que ya traen el Flip-Flop. Dentro de estos hay el tipo D, tipo JK. tipo T.

Podrías dar un poco de más información para poder ayudarte ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tutacloro

hola MrCarlos
 pues los flipf-flop a utilizar preferiblemente los tipo D y JK...cualquiera de los dos 
lo demas se puede usar como quiera ...la condicion fue que el contador no lo podia comprar si no hacerlo y ahi es que tengo mas problema
Gracias por responder


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola tutacloro

Té adjunto un archivo tipo PDF donde encontrarás lo relacionado con los Flip-Flop’s.

Electrónica Digital
Desde la Página 34 en adelante explican como funcionan los Flip’Flop’s Tipo D y JK.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Si requieres otro tipo de información estoy a tus ordenes.


----------



## tutacloro

gracias ahora mismo me pongo a leer...que entender los flip flop es lo que me falta 
gracias por tu dispocision cualquier duda aqui te aviso


----------



## rolandot

Amigos, por favor su ayuda ya tengo hecho el contador de 0-9 con flip flop jk y con salida a display de 7 segmentos, pero ahora quiero hacer hasta 15 pero no puedo realizar la correcion en bcd, si me pueden ayudar muchas gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos

hola rolandot

En este enlace está el circuito que puede mostrar cuando un número binario en => que 10.
espero te sirva

En el Mensaje #9
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/reloj-hecho-flip-flops-45487/#post386163

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lucialondonxdd

Hola  amigos del foro necesito ayuda en mi empresa me pidieron hacer un contador que cuando lo apague y lo vuelva a encender muestre en el display el valor que tenia antes de apagarce, he buscado en internet pero no lo encuentro nada relacionado con eso agradezco su ayuda gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola lucialondoncdd

Y si le agregas a tu circuito una batería para los contadores ?
Cres que con eso soluciones tu requerimiento?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lucialondonxdd

Si eso serviria pero a lo que me refiero es a memorizar el dato, 
Creo que no me explique bien
Lo que tengo que hacer es un contador que tenga memoria, y cuando lo apague y lo vuelva a ensender el circuito quede en el valor que tenia antes de apagarlo 
Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola lucialondonxdd

Creo que no hay contadores con memoria. los contadores podrían retener su contenido si les conectaras una batería solo a ellos para ahorrar energia.

o puede MEMORIZAR los datos almacenandolos en una memoria no volatil.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## danielavierarmz

hola compañeros mucho gusto soy Daniela... mi pregunta es que ya vi como son la salidas en el circuito que pusieron del circuitmaker pero quisiera saber como son estas en el livewire y ademas como conectar lo que es el display... tengo uno de anodo comun y estoy usando el ci 74l47 pero hasta ahorita solo tengo del 09... quisiera saber como hacer para agregar el segundo 7447 y el siguiente display porfis chicoss ayuden


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola danielavierarmz

Podríamos ver ese que tienes del 09 ??
Puedes comprimir el archivo que se genera con tu simulador y adjuntarlo aquí.
Sería más efectiva la ayuda si vemos tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marvinj22

Si, efectivamente te puedo ayudar, pero. . .  fíjate en los mensajes de arriba, ya nos borraron.

Tienes algún simulador para circuitos electrónicos donde desarrolles tus diseños ??
Comprime y adjunta el archivo que se genera son ese simulador y adjúntalo aquí.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marvinj22

Estamos trabajando con Digital Works, le adjunto el diseño que tengo


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marvinj22

Qué bueno que no adjuntaste ese diseño desarrollado con Digital Works. No tengo ese simulador.

Mejor adjunta una imagen de mapa de BIT’s: BMP, JPG.

saludo
a sus ordenes


----------



## marvinj22

Si necesita el simulador me avisa y se lo envio


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marvinj22

No creo que necesite el archivo de tu simulador, no lo podría abrir.

Hay que aclarar algo de lo que mencionaste en tu mensaje, el que borraron.
Decías:
*que el contador llegue hasta 9 y que cuando este en **0 o 9** tenga un led rojo y de **1 a 8** un led verde.*

De ahí se define que el LED rojo solo encenderá en 0 o en 9. Cualquier otro número se apagará.
Cierto ??

También se define que el LED Verde debe permanecer encendido desde 1 hasta 8. cualquier otro número se apagará.
Cierto ??

O Cuándo realmente deberán encender los LED’s ??

Al circuito del contador que adjuntaste se le pueden quitar las compuertas AND y OR si es que solamente contará hacia arriba.
Se conectaría la Q Negada del Flip-Flip anterior a la entrada Clock del siguiente.

Ahora bien: el nombre del tema aquí es: *Contador de 0 a 15 **con Flip flop D**.*
Pero el que presentas está desarrollado con Flip-Flip’s Tipo J-K.
Lo podemos cambiar a tipo D o el encargo fue que se desarrollara con tipo J-K ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marvinj22

Lo de los leds es exactamente como usted dice.

El contador tiene que ser asendente-desendente, pero pedian que hubiera un boton para decidir si sube o baja el contador.

Todos los otros han sido JK y me da miedo cambiarlo, habria algun problema

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marvinj22

Entonces se complica más la cosa.

Si el rojo enciende en 0 o en 9 en forma ascendente o descendente el desarrolla del circuito se complica.
Lo mismo ocurre con el LED Verde.

En tu simulador trae decodificadores nombrados 1 De 10 ??. . por ejemplo el 4028.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marvinj22

No es muy tonto este simulador, pero usemos el FF con usted me aconsejo.

Es que la idea es simular un asensor que tiene capacidad para 9 personas, los pisos no importan.


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola marvinj22

A un día de tu mensaje original en este tema, hay algún avance ??

Por ejemplo: el contador ascendente-descendente de 0 a 9 o de 9 a 0, ya lograste terminarlo ??
Cuando está contando ascendentemente hay que detectar cuando llegue a 1010 y en ese instante restablecer los Flip-Flip’s a 0000. 
Cuando está contando descendentemente hay que detectar cuando llegue a 1111 y en ese instante restablecerlo a 1001.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marvinj22

Hola

 Disculpa no haber contestado antes, es que mami tuvo problemas de salud.

Vieras que lo resolvi, a la entrada del BCD le agregue 2 and de 4 entradas, uno simulando un 0 binario y el otro un 9 binario, la salida de los mismos a la salidas reset de los JK junto con 2 OR, y funciono.

Y lo led lo resolvi de la misma forma un and de 4 en la entrada del BCD con 2 entradas negadas y la salida conecte un led rojo para el 9 y de ahi un led con negacion para los numeros del 1 al 8.

Si gusta le puedo enviar el archivo para que lo vea.

Ahora estoy pegado con un semaforo de 4 vias.


----------

